# Hybrid, How to hit em?



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got a new hybrid, 18 degree, and am not sure how to hit it. 
Sweep it like a fairway wood, or hit down on it like an iron?
TIA


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> I just got a new hybrid, 18 degree, and am not sure how to hit it.
> Sweep it like a fairway wood, or hit down on it like an iron?
> TIA


It depends. Nice fluffy lie in the middle of the fairway, sweep. Bad lie in the rough, or divot, hit down on it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

BrianMcG said:


> It depends. Nice fluffy lie in the middle of the fairway, sweep. Bad lie in the rough, or divot, hit down on it.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Ahmen....when you swing down on it, dont try to take the same divot you do with an iron, scorch the grass.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Swing it like you would it's iron counterpart. In your case, swing it like a 3-iron or so.

I love mine. Yesterday we were playing around at the end of the day and I got into one. 260 over water, low piercing ball flight. Ended up about 5 yards short.

Take it to the range and experiment with it. You'll love the thing.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been considering buying one to replace my 3&4 irons...but I've only hit a handful of them, and I can't seem to find one to match the distance I get with my 3 iron..whats the average face angle of a 3 iron so I can have a starting point? I'd like to hit the right one, so I can decide whether or not I want one in my bag. Thanks, and sorry for threadjacking!


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


The average loft of a 3-iron these days is about 20 to 21 degrees. The average loft of a 2-iron is about 17 to 18 degrees. By way of comparison, that's about 2 degrees steeper than they were about ten years ago. Back then, I used to still play a 1-iron and it was around 18 degrees.

An 18 degree hybrid more or less replaces a 2-iron and a good club length is around 41-inches, which is about 1.5 to 2 inches longer than a standard 2-iron. A 21 degree hybrid generally replaces a 3-iron and is usually cut about 1/2 to 1 inch shorter, (40" to 40 1/2").

To play them as you would their corresponding irons, simply choke down a bit. Play them at full-length when hitting off a tee or if you're looking for maximum distance from a fairway lie or light rough.

Choked down, you should be able to get at least as much distance as the corresponding iron though anywhere from 5 to as much as 15 yards more is common. Full length distance can be comparable to a 4-wood or 5-wood. Naturally, that all varies from player to player, but those numbers are about right.


-JP


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks,JP! That's what I needed..I haven't hit the 20+* ones yet, so the next time I get an opportunity , I will try some out.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Assuming 300yards has a typical set of clubs driver/3wood/5wood, why would you replace a 3 iron with a hybrid when your 5 wood has the same loft and the extra yardage, already in the bag? If a 3 iron is in at 20* and a 5 wood 19*, just seems like an added expense, assuming that the hybrid will have approximately the same shaft length as the 5 wood. Just my 2 cents worth.

Del


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

i have the cobra baffler and i hit it like an iron. its setup like a 3-4 iron.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

never liked the look of those ugly things lol


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Assuming 300yards has a typical set of clubs driver/3wood/5wood, why would you replace a 3 iron with a hybrid when your 5 wood has the same loft and the extra yardage, already in the bag? If a 3 iron is in at 20* and a 5 wood 19*, just seems like an added expense, assuming that the hybrid will have approximately the same shaft length as the 5 wood. Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Del


Yeah, I don't carry a 5 wood..I just don't like them, I don't know why. I guess it's because I'm stuck in between distances with 5Ws, and I don't like that..all my clubs are in perfect sync for distance, and if I put a 5W in my bag, I got a distance gap. That's why I want to take out my 3 iron(which I rarely use anymore) and replace it with a hybrid. I just feel if I had one, my options would be much greater, and I can do some shots that I normally wouldn't do..

I've already tried the Baffler, but I would consider that mre of a utility/rescue club. It is nice though, I just hate the muted sound it makes..


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> I just got a new hybrid, 18 degree, and am not sure how to hit it.
> Sweep it like a fairway wood, or hit down on it like an iron?
> TIA


Hey,

just hit it like a fairway wood, like your 5 wood.

Just remember your tempo and no look ups... and everything will fall accordingly


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

ive got two hybrids.. a 3 iron replacement. and a 5 iron replacement. they are shot savers


----------

